# Rubber Grippers Irritating Skin



## cyklopath (Feb 24, 2007)

I've been riding for well over 20+ years, but recently came down with an odd problem. 

The 'grippers' inside the cuff of my cycling shorts have begun to irritate the back of my leg. They don't irritate the front at all, and it happens with every brand of shorts I own (Pearl, Sugoi, etc) The irritation lasts for several days once it has begun. 

To my knowledge, I'm not allergic to rubber, silicone or any of the other materials they typically make these from. The fact that it only irritates the 

Why would this change all of a sudden? What is causing the irritation? 

My temporary solution has been to roll the shorts up the slightest bit so they gripper is on the outside. 

Any suggestions, thoughts?


----------



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

Did you change laundry detergents?


----------



## cyklopath (Feb 24, 2007)

No, but thats a good question.


----------



## CougarTrek (May 5, 2008)

I got caught in a rainstorm recently and my shorts really started rubbing after my skin was wet/damp under the band. Are you getting them wet when riding, or since it's summer, sweating a lot more than usual?

I don't have a solution other than the one you are already using.


----------



## cyklopath (Feb 24, 2007)

Cougar, that makes a lot of sense. I did not get the irritation in the spring, but am now. Where I live, I regularly ride in 95+ weather with extremely high humidity.- Super Sweaty weather......


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

cyklopath said:


> Cougar, that makes a lot of sense. I did not get the irritation in the spring, but am now. Where I live, I regularly ride in 95+ weather with extremely high humidity.- Super Sweaty weather......


I see quite a few people, mostly women, but not exclusively, roll up the bottom of their cycling shorts (like the cuff in pants that are too long) to prevent the elastic/gripper from touching their skin. Maybe that would help you.


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

Do you shave?


----------



## rydog9991 (Jul 15, 2008)

I have the Louis Garneau Neo Power bib and they have no grippers but they stay right in place. My favorite bib by far!


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

Is it possible that those grippers are made of latex? Many people have allergic reactions to latex.


----------



## threebikes (Feb 1, 2009)

roll them up one time, that way you have material not gripper on your skin.


----------



## cyklopath (Feb 24, 2007)

Bertrand, I'm a hairy legged rider.

Peter, I've never been alergic to latex in the past, but that is an excellent thing to check.


----------



## TheIdealStatus (Mar 29, 2014)

Any luck with resolving this issue? Either a certain pair of shorts, or concluding it was likely due to one or more reasons (allergic reaction, moisture, etc.).


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I was getting a reaction to the silicone type leg gripper in hot weather. I'd come back from a ride with a red welt across the front of my leg. Temporary solution was Vaseline before the ride. Permanent solution is to buy shorts without silicone or rubber grippers - Louis Garneau are my favorites at present.


----------



## Herkwo (Nov 8, 2002)

TheIdealStatus said:


> Any luck with resolving this issue? Either a certain pair of shorts, or concluding it was likely due to one or more reasons (allergic reaction, moisture, etc.).


Are you actually serious here?
The post is 5 1/2 years old...


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

we know

thanks for your contribution


----------



## Zurichman (Jan 3, 2014)

I have you have this figured out by now. I pretty much know that I'm allergic to latex but have been riding since 1992 and just started having this problem even over the winter in PA. this year from sweating too much with tights on. I think it could be a combination of things

possibly allergic to latex
possible heat rash


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

It might also be that the leg is too long. If you watch how the muscles expand and contract, if the gripper is in a bad spot it won't ride up but will rub that same spot causing irritation.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

I just cuff the grippers to the outside. One small fold. If you notice the grippers are typically branded, upside down so if you roll them out they read right side up. The mfrs have anticipated this move


----------

